# VOTE FOR TOY PLEASE!!!



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

A friend from another message board emailed me yesterday to point out Toy is 
up for Pet of the Week on AOL. I didn't even know! She was entered months and
months ago.

So far, she is ahead with 31 percent of the votes. If you can spare a minute
please vote for her. After going to this site just scroll down to the vote area.

Here's the site address:Pet Photos - Pet of the Week - AOL Pets or
http://pets.aol.com/petoftheweek?ncid=AOLPPC00140000000001



Thanks!


----------



## SassyLuv (Mar 9, 2006)

Now it's 32%. You know I'd vote for your babies anytime. They are the cutest!!

Pam and Sassy

[attachment=11365:attachment]


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

voted for Toy..lookin good


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

Will it only let us vote once?


----------



## robin (Jul 11, 2006)

You got it!!







Toy is so adorable, she has to win! 33% now.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I think you can only vote once a day unless you have more than one address.
The thing is, I don't know when voting is over...so keep trying if you like!


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

Cutie Toy







got my vote.


----------



## angelsmom (May 28, 2005)

Now it is at 33%


----------



## suTQ (Jul 13, 2006)

Just voted. Go Toy!


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

It is a pleasure to vote for Toy









ginny & zoe & bella


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

YAY!!! GOOOOOOOOOOO TOYYYYYYYY!!!


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

Vote early and often!

33% ... go, Toy, go!


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

Just voted for TOY!!!





















She is beautiful!!!
























GO TOY!!!


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

voted


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

</span>Just voted for Toy!!!


Go Toy...Yayayay!!!























Andrea~


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

I voted for Toy!!


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Just voted for the pretty girl! Go Toy go!


----------



## bek74 (Jun 26, 2006)

I VOTED FOR TOY


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I voted too! Actually, she probably would have won anyway. She is by far the cutest!


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

Just put my Vote in for Toy. How could I not she and Cosy are the MOST ADORABLE GIRLS I HAVE EVER SEEN.


----------



## hillary&lola (Apr 4, 2006)

just voted...GOOD LUCK! shes so adorable as always


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

*Go Toy GO! Brit thanks for letting us know about this. Will do this daily if I can.

YEAH!!! We voted.

enJOY!
Melanie
*


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

I voted too


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

Just voted! She is ahead with 33%


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Done and done!! Let's go Toy!!!!


----------



## KathleensMaltese (Sep 5, 2004)

> A friend from another message board emailed me yesterday to point out Toy is
> up for Pet of the Week on AOL. I didn't even know! She was entered months and
> months ago.
> 
> ...


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I voted and now it says 34% of the vote! GO TOY!!!!


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

I just put in my vote and I will try again tomorrow.







She should win easily.


----------



## flossysmom (Aug 4, 2006)

Voted too, says 34%. She's a shooo win!!!! Yeah







Go Toy


----------



## Jacki (Jul 13, 2006)

GO, TOY!!!! Just voted...I'm sure she's gonna win by far!!


----------



## lilybellesmom (Jul 10, 2006)

Hands down Toy is the cutest thing ever!







I tried to cheat and vote more than once. Right now she's ahead at 34%!


----------



## Edwinna (Apr 21, 2006)

I just voted!!! Toy is ahead - why wouldn't she be??? Way too cute!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

JUST VOTED 34%


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

I voted again from home


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

I voted. I'll try to do it again everyday!


----------



## karrielyne (Jul 30, 2006)

i voted too!!! keep us posted!!!!!! Go Toy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

Voted again 35%


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

I just voted again and it said 34%







how can it go down?


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Says 35% here! Gooooo Toyyyyyy !! Gooooooo Toyyyyyyy!!


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

Well it let me vote again, so i did but still at 35%. Go Toy









I did think i would be able to vote twice in the same day.


----------



## lilybellesmom (Jul 10, 2006)

Voted again! She's a winner in my book!


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

Another 1 here


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

I just voted again and this time it said 35%. Go Toy







Go Toy







Go Toy


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I just gave her my vote.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

One here!!!


----------



## zsazsasmom (Nov 1, 2004)

voted!!


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

Voted again...for Toy of course!

ginny & zoe & bella


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

voted again for that sassy cutie Toy! It's SO in the bag...


----------



## robin (Jul 11, 2006)

Just voted again for sweetie pie Toy!


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Me 'n Tanner just voted for Toy, she is sooo cute. Oh, it said 35%.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Voted again. She's at 36% and just adorable!!


----------



## Scooter Pie's Mommy (Mar 6, 2006)

got my vote, said 35% still


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

Toy gets my vote.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

just voted again 36%


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

again







36%


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

1 more


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

Voted again! she is at 36%, she is winning by 12% so let`s keep the good pace here!!!


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

We voted here...won't let us vote again. Hubby is Toy's campaign manager...
he even called a few friends to vote for Toy! It's in the bag.


----------



## gattirenata (Jul 28, 2006)

voted!!!!
too bad they don't let us vote again. but i'll vote again tomorrow from work!!
it still says 36%!! she is winning!!! yeeeeeeeeaaaaaa


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

just voted 36%


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

Just voted again for Toy!







Go, Toy, Go!







She is one of my favorites, anyways!!


----------



## lilybellesmom (Jul 10, 2006)

A new day, another vote














Go Toy!!!! 36%!


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

Toy gets our vote yet again









ginny & zoe & bella


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

I voted again today for Toy.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Thank you all for voting again! I still don't know when the voting is over,
so keep 'em coming!!! Thanks!


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

We voted this morning... I also emailed a few friends about this.

She HAS to win!

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

i haven't posted that i have...but i have been voting for toy. she's at 37% at the moment. YAAAY TOY!!


----------



## evie's mom (Jun 19, 2006)

voted for toy. shes the cutest!


----------



## brendaman (Mar 7, 2006)

Just voted. Toy is going strong at 35%! The runner up is only at 23%


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Gooooo TOYYYYYY!!!! Goooooooo TOY!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

I just voted again and Toy is at 37%, wow.


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

...another vote for Toy-girl!
I love the new Cosy signature! Very nice.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

JUST VOTED 37%


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Heya Brit, will Cosy be jealous when Toy wins?









enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Hahaha, Mel.







I doubt Toy will tell her. SHe's kind that way.


----------



## lilybellesmom (Jul 10, 2006)

Voted again for Toy!


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

Ivoted for Toy too. She really is the cutest.

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

It looks like the voting has ended but I can't find where the winner's info is...


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I can't find the winner info either. Maybe they will notify me later today.
If they do I will let you all know. I do know the winner goes on for Pet of
the Month, which will be in a week I would guess.

Thank you all for voting!


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

> It looks like the voting has ended but I can't find where the winner's info is...[/B]



I just went to vote and I can't find Toy anywhere??? Maybe it has ended already.


----------

